# Which Is best for Home Appliances?



## rosecprice867 (Apr 8, 2021)

I have many home appliances like electric smoker, dishwasher, volcano hybrid vapor, vacuum cleaners, refrigerator.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 8, 2021)

Hmm... are you buying or selling? I can't really tell which.
Anyways - I hear Target is really good; Walmart also, (if you're buying).
----------------
What the hell does one use (and do) with this, btw?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 8, 2021)

Is this asking for our favorite, or what we tbink is the most useful, ans do we pick from your list or the things we have


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 8, 2021)

Yeah, I am a tad confused as to what is being asked


----------



## ben909 (Apr 8, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Yeah, I am a tad confused as to what is being asked


I got a feeling now it might be spam, but we can still treat it like a normal question


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

oven


----------



## hanrymiller2 (Apr 13, 2021)

The Home Depot sells appliances that have been scratched or dented in their scratch and dent warehouse. The Best Home Appliances are the Best Vacuum for stairs and Edges, Dishwasher, and Pressure Cooker.  Instead of handling everything on your own, you are to simply press the “do my homework” button on the website and get professional help.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

like one of those old ovens they made out of soil


----------



## Jenniferlisa2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Some basic home appliances are:

Fridge
Freezer
Washing Machine
Microwave
Dishwasher
Oven
Major appliances, also known as white goods, comprise major household appliances and may include: air conditioners, Top Dishwasher under 300, clothes dryers, drying cabinets, freezers, refrigerators, kitchen stoves, water heaters, washing machines, trash compactors, microwave ovens, and induction cookers.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

ever had one of those organic fridges?

they're creepy and i still don't know how they work.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 14, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> What the hell does one use (and do) with this, btw?


Hmmm.... I am still perplexed as to what this is.
But, (I'll take the OP's word for it) that there's a market out there - for this item.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

All you need is a fire pit.
Fire cooks.
Fire heats.
Fire cleans.
Fire makes car go.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm... are you buying or selling? I can't really tell which.
> Anyways - I hear Target is really good; Walmart also, (if you're buying).
> ----------------
> What the hell does one use (and do) with this, btw?



I think I could use that to make whiskey


----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

I would think the microwave is one of the more important ones for me, other then a water amd maybe a refrigerator


----------



## Punji (Apr 14, 2021)

Refrigerator 100%.

I like keeping my food safe to eat.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> I would think the microwave is one of the more important ones for me, other then a water amd maybe a refrigerator



A water? Like a water bowl?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> A water? Like a water bowl?



more like a sink or something to fill cups


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

Punji said:


> Refrigerator 100%.
> 
> I like keeping my food safe to eat.



Refrigerator only enables eating old and processed foods.
Fresh food is best food. No fridge needed.
/ᐠ｡ꞈ｡ᐟ\


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> more like a sink or something to fill cups



Like one of those tubes that comes out from the wall and has the knob on it and when you turn the knob or the water comes out of the end of the tube


----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Like one of those tubes that comes out from the wall and has the knob on it and when you turn the knob or the water comes out of the end of the tube


Yes but i don’t use a hose foe drinking water

usually


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 14, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I think I could use that to make whiskey


@Borophagus Monoclinous I suppose...... it's an unusual item, nonetheless. Thus - I am confused.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Yes but i don’t use a hose foe drinking water
> 
> usually



I drink from the river.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I drink from the river.



i have a water filter and i use it to fill my massive water bottle


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i have a water filter and i use it to fill my massive water bottle



I have a massive .... Uh .........  river


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

did you know there's like ovens that reflect 100% of the heat or something so you put anything in them and it cooks by itself without any power.

weird.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 16, 2021)

I need a new microwave soon I think, though...... and so, (in that regard) I'm certainly a buyer. 
I'm looking at maybe 800 Watts, or so.... (but I don't want to spend really big bucks on it either).


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I need a new microwave soon I think, though...... and so, (in that regard) I'm certainly a buyer.
> I'm looking at maybe 800 Watts, or so.... (but I don't want to spend really big bucks on it either).


a kitchen that just consists of an empty spare room with a microwave in it.

the less said about my parent's house the better.


----------



## aomagrat (Apr 18, 2021)

My most useful appliance.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> My most useful appliance.
> 
> View attachment 107685



The champagne of beers (◠‿◕)


----------



## MagnusLucra (May 12, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm... are you buying or selling? I can't really tell which.
> Anyways - I hear Target is really good; Walmart also, (if you're buying).
> ----------------
> What the hell does one use (and do) with this, btw?


This is for baking.


----------



## MagnusLucra (May 12, 2021)

Braun MultiQuick Immersion Hand Blender with Food Processor, Whisk, Beater & Masher​


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 8, 2021)

A cat

Unless more than one!
Moar catto, moar happi fur your haus! >w<
While never always being the case...


----------

